# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  рождения Мухаммеда предсказанно в ведах?

## Anton

что вы думаете по этому поводу?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b402qigVwlk

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> что вы думаете по этому поводу?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b402qigVwlk


Есть ряд серьёзных нестыковок, не позволяющих принять тезис, что Мухаммад - это Калки аватара.

Как известно, Калки-аватара - воплощение Бога, тогда как согласно Исламу - Мухаммад явлется пророком, но отнюдь не Божественным воплощением. (согласно Исламу таких воплощений вообще не бывает).

Наконец никто из ачарьев в ведической традиции не подтверждал то, что Мухаммад по своей природе - аватара Вишну. Этого нельзя сказать даже о сикхах, которые с точки зрения Ведического знания не ортодоксальны и синкретичны, т.е. их религия была создана на основе совмешения индуизма и ислама...

----------

